# Drexel Fall 2008 in Philadelphia, PA



## striderxo (Oct 28, 2008)

Drexel University is hosting a competition in Philadelphia, PA on November 15, 2008.

Pre-register at http://www.freewebs.com/drexelcubers/fall08registration.html if possible.

Hope more people show up :]


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 28, 2008)

i might come 50% i will


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6877

I think I can make it, perhaps with some friends from school...


----------



## ErikJ (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm going.


----------

